# Cakes in HK in western style



## robzieg (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Everybody,
can you please suggest me where buying a good western style cake?
Let me underline western style cause i'm totally not into chinese cakes,
i need to find a cake as per Italian/French/Swiss/Austrian/German taste,
please do not suggest those terrible local bakeries where the sponge cake 
is a real sponge, that seems pvc and so on...
Guess in Central there should be something, if you have any news, let me know,
thanks!

Let me know if there is possibility to find:
-Sacher
-Black Forrest (Schwarzwaelderkirschtorte)
-Pastiera Napoletana
-Profiterol
-Cassata Siciliana 

Roberto


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

robzieg said:


> Hi Everybody,
> can you please suggest me where buying a good western style cake?
> . . .
> -Sacher
> ...


sorry I cannot give you an exact answer yet. 

I am in Tsim Sha Tsui and though it is a tourist area, it is not an expat residential ghetto. This is the area you need in order to find a real western pastry bakery. Central is your best bet for this. 

The chinese have a type of bakery in which they make certain forms of western baked goods, but they are seldom really the same as their western prototypes. One thing the chinese make a lot of are custard tarts. I see these offered around Nathan road. 

You might also try going into an upscale department store. As you probably know, Starbucks sells blueberry cheesecake, and a western-style chocolate cake, but this will probably not be satisfactory for you, since it appears you are planning for an event.


----------



## tintin (Aug 5, 2009)

Roberto 

I think you would like the cakes in the Mandarin Oriental hotel's bakery. Actually most top hotels have good patisseries attached.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

There is a haagen daz on Hankow or Lock road between Peking and Haiphong roads. this is very close to Nathan road. At the Haagen daz they have "german cheesecake" and tiramisu. 

On one of the same streets there is a chinese bakery that has some fairly elaborate and well made stuff, like rolls with jam or pastry cream. 

They have a "cheesecake" tart although some might not call it cheesecake, but it is of good quality. They also have a chocolate mousse tart with passion fruit.


----------



## efreisone (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there!! I personally would suggest u the followings:

Chocolat Debauve et Gallais (3F Lee Gardens I) - My fav. Chocolatier, finest Truffle Cake in town, superior quality.

L'Atelier de Joel Robuchon (4/F, LandMark) - Superb desserts, cakes, Macarons (Pistachio!)

Antique Patisserie (46 Lyndhurst Tr.) - Macarons, Belgium Chocolates....Try "Death by Cocoa", is pretty good

Vanilla ( 33 Mosque Street) - Great truffle cake, chef used to work in a leading hotel in London.

Local cake shops are run by locals for the 85%+ of the locals, so they have to make it the way locals like it so it sells and make millions...I do agree that the sponge cakes are "too spongy"..... But u know stuff like heavily food colored iced cakes are too sweet not only for locals, but 50% of the ladies in the world nowadays...lol


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

try:

Awfully Chocolate
Baby Cakes
Coco
Sweet Secrets


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm,

any idea why i cant place links to all these places?


----------



## Ash2Dust (Jul 12, 2009)

Ash2Dust said:


> Hmm,
> 
> any idea why i cant place links to all these places?



Iluv.hk - Hong Kong's Best Guides | Sweets


----------

